# cOnViCt- w/ pictures



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

does anyone else have a convict?
mine is getting stockier and developing beautiful teal coloration on his dorsal, anal, and pelvic fins. is that normal? it's very pretty, i am just a little concerned. he also has slight orange-ish irridescent spots on his underbelly. (add pictures later today when i load)
-thanks


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Probably a female, mine looks same and has laid eggs but they were eaten before hatching. Males I believe stay smaller.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

so when are we getting the pictures?


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

Heres the skoop. Im doing a project with convicts for my lab at school. The males grow larger and are plane black white and gray. The females stay a bit small than the males. the females have gold-ornage on the belly or sides. Also if they convicts are kepts in ideal conditions and are eating well and are happy, they show more vibrant color. My male only has a powder blue on his top fin. My female convict on the other hand had a light orange throughout her body. Her fins started turing blue and are now bright blue and the yellow/orange from her body started to meet with the blue so now i have a little green aswell. Its very very pretty. Your fish must be in healthy shape to have such vibrant color. Any other questions just let me know. Its my 1st time keeping them and im doing research.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

My female is very bright orange with lots of "electric blue" on the tips of her fins, but she is nearly twice the size of the male and they are both the same age. Maybe it is just the genetics of the male, but he is much smaller and has no color.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Usually my male convicts are twice the size of the females.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

batray girl said:


> does anyone else have a convict?
> mine is getting stockier and developing beautiful teal coloration on his dorsal, anal, and pelvic fins. is that normal? it's very pretty, i am just a little concerned. he also has slight orange-ish irridescent spots on his underbelly. (add pictures later today when i load)
> -thanks


Yup, lots of fry too. Sounds like you have a female. Males are lareger as CM stated, and have longer anal and dorsal fins while females have the orange/red belly with blue fins


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Yup, lots of fry too. Sounds like you have a female. Males are lareger as CM stated, and have longer anal and dorsal fins while females have the orange/red belly with blue fins


At the moment my female has longer dorsal and anal fin extentions than my male. So the length of fins is nothing to go on.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Sexing convicts is very easy. Females get gold coloured spangling on their bellies. Males don't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

so where are those pics? :|


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, I wanna see pics!


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks for all the responses.
i will try again with pictures b/c the night i started this thread, i couldn't get any clear shots of it. I'll try again though.


----------

